

Proposed solution to Microsoft's game licensing policies - tpetrina
http://www.tonicodes.net/blog/proposed-solution-to-microsofts-game-licensing-policies/

======
cbhl
"In worst case your game will be played on two consoles"

While you and I might think this is acceptable, I don't expect video game
publishers would be happy if Microsoft used this compromise.

~~~
tpetrina
I agree, but giving people something and later taking their money when they
are hooked is a proven strategy.

